# Went in for asthma, came out with a tumor



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't ask me how! *Sigh*

I went to the doctor this morning for my asthma, since it was so bad lately. He prescribed me some new meds, and a new allergy med for my bad allergies. He listened to my chest and said my lungs sound okay, but the asthma sounded bad.

So, he said he'd like to get a chest x-ray, just to rule out bronchitis or any fluid build up from the asthma. I said no problem. About 15 minutes later, he came back in and said that there was no fluid build up, which was good. Then he said he did find a spot on my lungs. He said, actually it's a small tumor.

Grrreeaatttt....

So he said he is sending off the x-raysfor a specialist to look at and I'll hear something in 2 weeks.2 weeks? Jeesh!

Anyways, good vibes and prayers from all are appreciated.


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (Aug 7, 2006)

Ooh What a rubbish trip to the doctors!!!

I hope you feel lots better soon and that the doctor finds out what's wrong. I think 2 weeks is a good thing, it probably means that he's not too concerned about it.

Good luck x


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh my! you poor thing!

Im scared now as I am going to the doctors about my asthma next tuesday! :? Mines been really bad lately too.

I am sure it isnt that bad if you have to wait two weeks and its a good job the doc has found out about it now, and not in say a months or two's time. 

Good luck!


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh hun I am so sorry. I'll be praying for you and I hope that its not anything serious. 

On the good side, maybe this means your asthma (and allergy to the pets) isnt as bad as you think it is...if its related to the tumor. Hopefully it can be dealt with.

What kind of meds did you get for the allergy/asthma problems? I really hope things brighten up for you. You have the move, plus college coming up, rehoming the pets and now this! geeze. 

Lots of love..youre in my prayers. 

-Haley


----------



## Spring (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh wow! that's good that he noticed it when it did, or it may have caused more problems. :shock:

Tell us what he says in 2weeks.. good thoughts are coming your way from me and the girls!

:hug1:bunnieskiss:goodluck


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 7, 2006)

I will be praying for you and hoping you get a good diagnosis.

And please keep as all informed, we're hear to support you!

--Dawn


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for all the support. He doesn't seemed *too* worried about it. He said the specialist is on vacation, which is why it is going to be two weeks.

I'm only 21, so I would think I am little young for lung cancer, or even a cancerous lung tumor. I don't smoke either. *Sigh* 

I'm worried, but trying to stay calm about it. I figure, if I hadn't gone in for my asthma, I may have not known about it for years. It's been years since I've had a lung x-ray. So, at least whatever it is, we caught it early.

It also hits me hard that I need to start eating better, exercising, and getting in better health than I am now. I always talk about going vegetarian, and eating organic and stuff, like I did at one time. I need to get back to it. All these fatty and processed foods are not good for anyone's else, so this is definitely an eye-opener for me.

Thanks for all the support, love you guys!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 7, 2006)

*You are certainly in my thoughts -- please keep us updated!*

*Pam*


----------



## Spring (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope it's nothing critical... atleast it was caught early! Everything will be alright . Just need to see in 2weeks to get to the bottem of this. I'm sure it's nothing serious .

We may be bunny folks, but we make a great online support system!

:group


----------



## Nessa1487 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hoping all is well, prayers coming your way!!!Keep us updated!


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh, I hope it's nothing serious. I'm sending good vibes your way! :hug1

Those docs are crazy nowadays. I had an ultrasound a couple years ago (when I was a junior in college...1,200 miles from my family...I'm just glad I had my boyfriend to help me out) and they thought I had cysts on both my ovaries. They did the ultrasound then waited 2 weeks to also give me the results. No wait, I'm sorry, it was 2.5 weeks because I had to keep calling THEM to get my results after they were late. Finally, when they got the results (apparently from the place they get done, they have to be SENT OUT to be read and then sent back to the original place to call me), the lady was rude and just said "You're fine" and hung up on me. I called the office back and talked to my normal doc (and told her about the rude nurse) and she she read me the entire report and it was negative (thank goodness). So I'm sorry that they are going to put you through the wait. It's nerve racking, but just take it easy and think all good thoughts...otherwise you'll drive yourself crazy like I did!

My advice though; stay on top of those docs. It's your health and your money. If the results come back 'inconclusive,' get a second opinion. I had to do that for a few things and you wouldn't believe the different diagnosis and treatments you will get!


Lot's of love and luck~
~lalena and Drizzle :bunny5


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 8, 2006)

Woah, that was one nasty shock to get! Like others have said, I think that the fact that you have to wait 2 weeks is on the plus side. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, and remember that we arehere for you!

Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh no. I hope that it's nothing serious. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG! Lots of love and vibes headed your way!

:hug2


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Aug 8, 2006)

Think positive...gotta keep the positive vibes going! I am sure everything will be fine! You are young and healthy so you have youth on your side! 

Good luck and please keep us posted!

~Denise


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow...

Hugs to you and yours during this difficult two weeks! It's hard to sit and wait for information like that...

:group

We're all here for you and thinking about you!! 

:hug::bouquet::inlove::sunshine::hearts::goodluck:heartbeat


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 9, 2006)

(((MyBoyHarper)))

I just read your thread....my heart goes out to you; the waiting for test results is always so hard. I'm sending prayers your way, with wishes for the best possible outcome. I have heard of spots showing up on x-rays that turned out to be nothing...my prayers are that this is the case for you. 

Keep your thoughts positive, and if I could suggest something that might sound a bit odd...visualize your lungs as absolutely clear, pink, healthy. Place your hands upon your chest in the area of your lungs and picture green healing energy flowing from them into your chest. And as much as possible, try to not focus on worry too much; let it go as much as you can. It might sound a bit odd, but visualization can be extremely powerful.

Sending tons of love your way...

~Bassetluv


----------



## Jenni (Aug 11, 2006)

GOSH!! Keep us posted! 

That happened to me once. I went in for an infertility workup and found I had a tumor the size of a grapefruit!! 

It wasn't cancerous though. I know how you feel.

:heart:


----------



## KatyG (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi I'm sorry to hear that i hope it will turn out to not be anything to worry about. Its good they don't seem too worried but at the same time it is awful that you have to wait for so long wondering about it. Will be thinking about u.

Did they definately know it was a tumour? I had a lump that I was worried about and it turned out to be a cyst which was harmless. Maybe it could be a cyst. I don't know if they can tell the differenceon the X-ray? Does anyone else know?


----------



##  (Aug 12, 2006)

wow---i agree with parsnipandtoffee 

hopefully you caught it early anough

Ireally hope your tumor is only benign!!!



you will be in my thoughts !!:group



all the best



Lynny-Z



:rainbow:


----------



## rinirabbit (Aug 14, 2006)

*GASP* That's terrible! Ateast it was found earlier...that's good! Darwin sends 125 bunny kisses and we both give good vibes and luck to you.



*closes eyes and murmurs*



OK! I am done


----------

